# Always hungry



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

My four month lurcher pup is always hungry. He is having "Burns" puppy food and eats whatever is weighed and put in front of him immediately. It's like "going going gone". I look at his dish after a few seconds and it's all gone. When he was poohing a lot some time ago the vet said it might be because I was over feeding him and to go by the guidelines on the bag because "they were there for a reason". So I started weighing his food, he has the maximum for his weight and age, but he is never satisfied. He poohs about 5 times from getting up til lunchtime ---- normal looking poohs ----- but still a lot of times??? What do you think?? When he had a lot more food than he should have had his poohs were massive for such a little dog and very loose. Now they are ok. ( sorry for tmi pooh info). He is the most loving, happy, intelligent little pup ever but always seems to be looking for more food. He's been wormed de-flead etc etc, and I'm only doing what my vet suggested regarding not over feeding him.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Sarah2014 said:


> My four month lurcher pup is always hungry. He is having "Burns" puppy food and eats whatever is weighed and put in front of him immediately. It's like "going going gone". I look at his dish after a few seconds and it's all gone. When he was poohing a lot some time ago the vet said it might be because I was over feeding him and to go by the guidelines on the bag because "they were there for a reason". So I started weighing his food, he has the maximum for his weight and age, but he is never satisfied. He poohs about 5 times from getting up til lunchtime ---- normal looking poohs ----- but still a lot of times??? What do you think?? When he had a lot more food than he should have had his poohs were massive for such a little dog and very loose. Now they are ok. ( sorry for tmi pooh info). He is the most loving, happy, intelligent little pup ever but always seems to be looking for more food. He's been wormed de-flead etc etc, and I'm only doing what my vet suggested regarding not over feeding him.


Your dog may require more oil/fat than he is currently getting, what is the fat content of his current food?

A low fat content can make dogs (and humans) feel very hungry.

Fat is where dogs get the bulk of their energy from.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Might be worth trying a different food. I know a lot of people who've had problems with constantly hungry dogs on Burns. And with their dogs needing huge amounts to maintain weight.

That said, some dogs do just wolf their food down if that's what's making you think he's always hungry. Spencers is gone almost as soon as the bowl hits the ground if he's having kibble or mince. He doesn't need more food, it's just how he is. Putting it in things like Kongs or treat balls helps with that  Spen would also eat until he burst I think lol.


----------



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> Your dog may require more oil/fat than he is currently getting, what is the fat content of his current food?
> 
> A low fat content can make dogs (and humans) feel very hungry.
> 
> Fat is where dogs get the bulk of their energy from.


I have thrown the empty puppy food bag away but the same make adult food has a "crude oils and fats" content of 7.5%, crude protein 18.5%. This is adult food -- from 9 months--- and today because the puppy food had gone I gave him 25g X 2 feeds of this which according to the packet guidelines is the equivalent of body weight 5kg which he is. Tomorrow I was intending buying the puppy food again.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Sarah2014 said:


> I have thrown the empty puppy food bag away but the same make adult food has a "crude oils and fats" content of 7.5%, crude protein 18.5%. This is adult food -- from 9 months--- and today because the puppy food had gone I gave him 25g X 2 feeds of this which according to the packet guidelines is the equivalent of body weight 5kg which he is. Tomorrow I was intending buying the puppy food again.


I am sure if you go on line you can find out the oil content of the puppy food. 7.5% is VERY low in my opinion, I would never feed an adult with no health issues less than 10% at the very minimum.


----------



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> Might be worth trying a different food. I know a lot of people who've had problems with constantly hungry dogs on Burns. And with their dogs needing huge amounts to maintain weight.
> 
> That said, some dogs do just wolf their food down if that's what's making you think he's always hungry. Spencers is gone almost as soon as the bowl hits the ground if he's having kibble or mince. He doesn't need more food, it's just how he is. Putting it in things like Kongs or treat balls helps with that  Spen would also eat until he burst I think lol.


Well how do you know if they are genuinely hungry or not?  My vet said you should be able to feel his bones but not see them. I can see Eric's ribs still :blushing:


----------



## Fubrite (Jan 22, 2013)

Sarah2014 said:


> I have thrown the empty puppy food bag away but the same make adult food has a "crude oils and fats" content of 7.5%, crude protein 18.5%. This is adult food -- from 9 months--- and today because the puppy food had gone I gave him 25g X 2 feeds of this which according to the packet guidelines is the equivalent of body weight 5kg which he is. Tomorrow I was intending buying the puppy food again.


If you are feeding adult food and going by the adult guidelines, he may need more than this. The guidelines are for adult dogs who have stopped growing - your puppy is likely just getting started  !

As I understand it, the general guidelines for feeding a puppy using adult food is:

1 ½ to 3 Months feed 2x times recommended adult amount
3 to 6 Months feed 1½ times the recommended adult amount
6 to 11 Months feed 1¼ times the recommended adult amount
11 months plus feed the recommended adult amount

You'll see this reflected in the puppy and adult versions of some of the higher end foods - there's often very little difference in nutrition (1-2% protein for example in Applaws), but the bag guidelines are very different.

Obviously, you need to adapt this to your dog - if he's losing weight, feed more and gaining (too much) weight, feed less. Stools seem to be a good indicator of whether you're feeding the right amount, as you've already seen.

ETA: Judging the condition of a dog is an artform in itself! I think the sighthound breeds and similar tend to be on the leaner side - I know several that are in great condition, but it's possible to see their ribs, especially when they turn...


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Lurchers are legendary for being walking garbage trucks greed and thievery are their speciality if he has a good waist and you can only see the last three ribs chances are he's about right.burns is reknown for being lean so maybe worth trying something else.


----------



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

zedder said:


> Lurchers are legendary for being walking garbage trucks greed and thievery are their speciality if he has a good waist and you can only see the last three ribs chances are he's about right.burns is reknown for being lean so maybe worth trying something else.


Haha yes he fits the bill  thanks for suggestion


----------



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> I am sure if you go on line you can find out the oil content of the puppy food. 7.5% is VERY low in my opinion, I would never feed an adult with no health issues less than 10% at the very minimum.


Mm maybe I will try another food then. Thanks


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sarah2014 said:


> Well how do you know if they are genuinely hungry or not?  My vet said you should be able to feel his bones but not see them. I can see Eric's ribs still :blushing:


It's tough luck here to be honest. If I really thought Spen were genuinely hungry I'd add veggies to his meals to bulk them out but for all he inhales his food at meal times he doesn't do anything that makes me think he's genuinely hungry as opposed to just eating if he gets the chance between meals. He's a good weight so obviously doesn't need more food than he's getting.


----------



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> It's tough luck here to be honest. If I really thought Spen were genuinely hungry I'd add veggies to his meals to bulk them out but for all he inhales his food at meal times he doesn't do anything that makes me think he's genuinely hungry as opposed to just eating if he gets the chance between meals. He's a good weight so obviously doesn't need more food than he's getting.


Ohhh I dare not add veges. Noo way. Did you read how many times etc etc


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Burns Puppy Original Lamb & Rice| Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus!

If its this one (puppy lamb & rice) it says 15% fat - couldn't find the percentages for the chicken one. I did try Indie rottie on it as a pup but she was so hungry all the time she was a pain searching for food all the time and her coat went very dull and coarse.

I would try something else - have a look at the sticky at the top of the health and nutrition section. I will go get the linky for you.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html


----------



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Burns Puppy Original Lamb & Rice| Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus!
> 
> If its this one (puppy lamb & rice) it says 15% fat - couldn't find the percentages for the chicken one. I did try Indie rottie on it as a pup but she was so hungry all the time she was a pain searching for food all the time and her coat went very dull and coarse.
> 
> ...


It's chicken and rice but thanks anyway and maybe Eric's like Indie then and just needs a different food. He never seems content with what he's been given.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

The only 2 dogs I've known that have been fed burns were both skinny and didn't look particularly healthy imo.


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

We all have different opinions on what to feed our dogs, but in my opinion crude protein at 18.5% is very low for a carnivore.
Some people feed raw meet, I feed Millies Wolfheart, which is dry food that has 70% meat.
My pup always seems hungrey too, its not easy judging how much to feed.

http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/the-dog-food-directory


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I'd swap foods and get a treat dispenser (kong wobbler, treat ball or sim.), and maybe try an anti-gulp dog bowl. There are a few different kinds if you do a quick google. Really helpful in slowing down eating so that the stomach has time to realise there's food in there!!


----------



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

Sarah H said:


> I'd swap foods and get a treat dispenser (kong wobbler, treat ball or sim.), and maybe try an anti-gulp dog bowl. There are a few different kinds if you do a quick google. Really helpful in slowing down eating so that the stomach has time to realise there's food in there!!


Thanks but I have already bought a ball which he can roll to get the kibble out. He gets so excited he barks at it when the treats don't come out fast enough lol So that's been put on one side as the barking goes on.... And on.... And on!! Poor neighbours :001_unsure:

Then I bought a kong ball with deep ridges in it to hide bits and bobs but he quickly licks it all clean. Emphasis on quickly 😳. Today I changed his food to James Wellbeloved Puppy Chicken and Rice. Absolutely wolfed it down again so yes I think I will buy an anti gulp bowl. Thanks for info


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`d change his food. Mine all lost weight on Burns.


----------



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I`d change his food. Mine all lost weight on Burns.


He's now on James Wellbeloved puppy chicken and rice


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I feed my Lurcher on Autarky , hes a good weight and never over hungry.


----------



## Sarah2014 (May 24, 2014)

hazel pritchard said:


> I feed my Lurcher on Autarky , hes a good weight and never over hungry.


Never heard of it. Is it expensive?


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Nope can be had for about £23 a bag I feed my lurcher and collie that too the salmon version good stuff.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I pay about that for Autarky aswell its a 15kg sack, when 1 of my dogs had major op the vet said it was his fitness and healthy life went along way to the way he recovered so well.


----------

